# Winter weather and solar



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

When I first got into solar I thought that when winter came that the power output would be reduced when it turned cold.
I was surprised to find out that just the opposite happened when it turned cold. And with the sorter days
and reduced sunshine I'm grateful. I was also surprised to notice that the panels still charged when covered with snow.
I'm mean a lot of snow like maybe 6" or 8". Oh yea it's not near as much power as you would usually get on a sunny day
but still the panels are charging. It's like they need sunlight but will still work in a reduced manor with indirect light. 
When it's cold but clear with bright sunshine The Panels do great. Anyone else notice the difference in the cold?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow..sounds like you just re wrote the first five laws of thermal dynamics here. Thanks. Just a guess but this quandry seems sorta comparable to the Warden's Panzys which grow at the base of the med sized Oak Tree. When the Oak tree loses its leaves the pretty flowers get more sun and perk up. You got any trees? If not never mind.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

budgetprepp-n said:


> When I first got into solar I thought that when winter came that the power output would be reduced when it turned cold.
> I was surprised to find out that just the opposite happened when it turned cold. And with the sorter days
> and reduced sunshine I'm grateful. *I was also surprised to notice that the panels still charged when covered with snow.
> I'm mean a lot of snow like maybe 6" or 8". Oh yea it's not near as much power as you would usually get on a sunny day
> ...


They do on ours too, and it was a welcome surprise, even though I still usually go up & brush them off. 
I watched my Trimetric, and it showed still coming down the hill 140-180w when covered 2-3". Heavy overcast days: maybe 200w, Light overcast: 600w, Bright sun: 1.9kw, Dark: 0w.


----------



## morganrogue (Dec 13, 2017)

Hm. I wonder how that’s working. I know that solar will still work even in cloudy weather but with snow on top of it, too?? Interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

morganrogue said:


> Hm. I wonder how that's working. I know that solar will still work even in cloudy weather but with snow on top of it, too?? Interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snow isn't a solid..so maybe enough electrons can pass through? Just guessing, of course. Our snow is really dry powdery up here. Maybe if we get a wet one I'll check it.


----------



## morganrogue (Dec 13, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Snow isn't a solid..so maybe enough electrons can pass through? Just guessing, of course. Our snow is really dry powdery up here. Maybe if we get a wet one I'll check it.


Yeah it definitely sounds plausible. Very interesting! Everyone always says how it just won't work in the winter but this testimonial definitely says otherwise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> They do on ours too, and it was a welcome surprise, even though I still usually go up & brush them off.
> I watched my Trimetric, and it showed still coming down the hill 140-180w when covered 2-3". Heavy overcast days: maybe 200w, Light overcast: 600w, Bright sun: 1.9kw, Dark: 0w.


If there is a full moon I show a charge. Just a small trace but still,,,It's charging


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> ...........so maybe enough electrons can pass through?...............


You mean photons?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You mean photons?


Yeppers. Thanks for the catch!
_Truth told...it's all like little elves & fairys making magic to me. I understand how it all works...but am still in awe of it._


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I've heard there's some solar cells out now that are sensitive to IR and UV. Mebbe the OPs are new 'nuff to be this type?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I've heard there's some solar cells out now that are sensitive to IR and UV. Mebbe the OPs are new 'nuff to be this type?


Since 2010 it seems...so maybe indeed!

https://newatlas.com/pv-cell-ultraviolet-infrared-light/14708/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Angle of the sun changes in winter so you may need to adjust for that. Power flows better in cooler wires. You may need to clean snow off. I was on roof today , my solar vent fans are running like crazy.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't have a clue what needs to pass through the snow but mine do charge with snow on them. But not near as well as a cleaned off panel.
I have digital read out like xx.xxx And can even see it when the security lights kick on at night if they shine on the panels.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Been seeing some solar panels popping up on roofs in our area. Assuming they are the kind that feeds power back to the grid. Who knows the best and cheapest route to get some? We have a small house which faces South with quite a few trees on that side but nothing blocking it on the North half of the roof. Thanks.


----------



## CoveyLeader (Dec 3, 2017)

I clean mine off at least once a week. Snow, pollen, etc...all reduce output. 

Electrons in cold panels are at rest voltage which is lower than those at higher temps. The difference between rest and excited voltages is the increased output you are seeing.


----------



## Ayn Rand (Dec 31, 2017)

Solar panels are more efficient when it's cold. We got about 5" of snow a few weeks back and my panels were putting out a tiny bit. But I usually just use a plastic leaf rake and rake the snow off.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Went to the mountain retreat this past weekend to check on the camp and related systems and sadly my solar array was nowhere to be found! I'm hoping it just got blown over and is under the two feet of snow, rather than having been stolen, but with the snowfall in that area, I won't know until spring. Fortunately I have other methods of charging the batteries.

That said, last year they seemed to work fairly well in the winter. This time of year they're angled for a low sun, so snow falls off easily and the cold doesn't seem to bother them. Winter temps seldom get above 20F and often hits -25F


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

whoppo said:


> Went to the mountain retreat this past weekend to check on the camp and related systems and sadly my solar array was nowhere to be found! I'm hoping it just got blown over and is under the two feet of snow, rather than having been stolen, but with the snowfall in that area, I won't know until spring. Fortunately I have other methods of charging the batteries.
> 
> That said, last year they seemed to work fairly well in the winter. This time of year they're angled for a low sun, so snow falls off easily and the cold doesn't seem to bother them. Winter temps seldom get above 20F and often hits -25F


Damn whoppo, hope they're there for ya. Were they on a pole, or ?


----------



## Ayn Rand (Dec 31, 2017)

whoppo, that sux. Hope the panels are just buried under the snow.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

whoppo said:


> Went to the mountain retreat this past weekend to check on the camp and related systems and sadly my solar array was nowhere to be found! I'm hoping it just got blown over and is under the two feet of snow, rather than having been stolen, but with the snowfall in that area, I won't know until spring. Fortunately I have other methods of charging the batteries.
> 
> That said, last year they seemed to work fairly well in the winter. This time of year they're angled for a low sun, so snow falls off easily and the cold doesn't seem to bother them. Winter temps seldom get above 20F and often hits -25F


Damn, that would suck if they sprouted legs and walked away.

But if they ARE under the snow..... what is less than 2 feet deep that you mounted them to?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ayn Rand said:


> whoppo, that sux. Hope the panels are just buried under the snow.


Hey Ayn Rand - who are you? You've sure been shotgunning the threads today. How about you make a post over in the Introduction section, tell us something about yourself, etc. Also, think I'll pass on your "Friend" request; this isn't FaceBook. :vs_lol:


----------



## Ayn Rand (Dec 31, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Hey Ayn Rand - who are you? :vs_lol:


A girl has to keep her secrets.... maybe later...

but I'll give you a hint, since I weigh over 600 lbs I bet I can whoop anybody here in Indian Leg Wrestling.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

whoppo said:


> Went to the mountain retreat this past weekend to check on the camp and related systems and sadly my solar array was nowhere to be found! I'm hoping it just got blown over and is under the two feet of snow, rather than having been stolen, but with the snowfall in that area, I won't know until spring. Fortunately I have other methods of charging the batteries.
> 
> That said, last year they seemed to work fairly well in the winter. This time of year they're angled for a low sun, so snow falls off easily and the cold doesn't seem to bother them. Winter temps seldom get above 20F and often hits -25F


Whoppo,

Time to set up some game cameras to see if any idiots are causing some nonsense on your BOL/Mountain Retreat. Good luck mi amigo.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I cheat,,This time of year my panels are standing almost straight up. My panels stick out past the porch so I spray them with cooking oil. When the snow gets deep on them I just bang on the hand rail and it slides off - Usually

This an old picture I now have panels all the way across roof and porch I put the panels on the roof right over the lower ones. They even stick out a little past the roof. sometimes I can bang on the rafters of the porch and if there is deep snow on the panels it slides off and hits the lower panels. Keep in mind this time of year there almost straight up















That's a spring setting in mid summer they are sticking straight out--almost

LOL Check out that trolling motor running on one panel just to see. I'm do that to my john boat maybe this summer
GEZZZzZ what a red neck


----------

